# Ingersoll,Mainsprings



## EddyW (Feb 13, 2010)

Hello all.

I have obtained 2 Ingersoll and 1 Smiths empire. Very common probably 60s, 70s,(to me) All chrome cased All look to have the same movement

(all identical to look at other than the face. and all need new mainsprings.

My problem is how do I ascertain what to put in them.

They have no movement numbers that make any sense.

1 Ingersoll has MADE IN GT BRITAIN and Y underneath. the other has 75 under.

The Smiths has the same stampings and 6011-M,

I tried different combinations on Cousins site but came up blank.

is there an off the peg spring I could use or do I have to measure up to try and get the correct spring.?

If so how do I measure up to find out what dimensions to enter.

I'm sorry if this is basic to some, But for me it's a foray into mechanical again to see if the eyes can stand the strain

on larger movements (I can not see well enough to try and meddle with wrist watch movements even with the loupe.

sorry no photos but the question of how to is the problem.

thanks in advance.

Mods, if this is in the wrong place I'm sorry.


----------



## bentleyT1 (Dec 12, 2010)

EddyW said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I have obtained 2 Ingersoll and 1 Smiths empire. Very common probably 60s, 70s,(to me) All chrome cased All look to have the same movement
> 
> ...


Pm me your address and i will pop two used but servicable ones in the post for you.


----------



## WYVILLMAN (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi. Send me an e-mail to [email protected] I am at work at the moment but I have the correct size dimensions at home.

Steve

Hello all.

I have obtained 2 Ingersoll and 1 Smiths empire. Very common probably 60s, 70s,(to me) All chrome cased All look to have the same movement

(all identical to look at other than the face. and all need new mainsprings.

My problem is how do I ascertain what to put in them.

They have no movement numbers that make any sense.

1 Ingersoll has MADE IN GT BRITAIN and Y underneath. the other has 75 under.

The Smiths has the same stampings and 6011-M,

I tried different combinations on Cousins site but came up blank.

is there an off the peg spring I could use or do I have to measure up to try and get the correct spring.?

If so how do I measure up to find out what dimensions to enter.

I'm sorry if this is basic to some, But for me it's a foray into mechanical again to see if the eyes can stand the strain

on larger movements (I can not see well enough to try and meddle with wrist watch movements even with the loupe.

sorry no photos but the question of how to is the problem.

thanks in advance.

Mods, if this is in the wrong place I'm sorry.


----------



## bentleyT1 (Dec 12, 2010)

PM me i can help you out here.


----------



## bobtim (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi All

I am new to The Watch Forum and was looking at this topic , I have three of these pocket watches and was wondering if anyone has any main springs for sale to fit these pocket watches ? i have tried to find some but cannot locate any , if you have any could you contact me with a price including p&p ? used would do fine as long as serviceable even new would be great ( depending on the price of new i would be interested in buying more ? )

Thanks in advance bobtim


----------

